# Trouble with nose manuals



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

lean forward?


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

ETM said:


> lean forward?


I figured that much out, but it doesn't work. With tail manuals I just have to bend my back knee and lean back a bit. I try doing that forward and nothing good ever happens.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

scrotumphillips said:


> I can't figure out nose manuals. I can do normal manuals, spin on my nose or tail, and press my nose and tail on flatland fine, but the nose manual still eludes me.
> 
> I always manage to catch my heel edge because I turn backside without trying to. I can never tell if my tail is actually off the ground without looking back which always makes me fall. I have trouble just getting my tail in the air.
> 
> Any advice?


when i first tried nose presses i did the same thing. for me i was afraid of leaning to far forward and falling. so i didnt lean enough. just try to committee and pull that back leg up.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

OK. Again Im not snowboard park guru but I did used to do alot of this stuff on a skateboard and the theory is the same.
I always found when doing forward leaning tricks like a nose grind or nose manual pushing your legs out in front of you gives you a safety margin. Its stops you from being right on the edge of falling forward which allows you to make subtle weight adjustments to keep your balance.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

scrotumphillips said:


> I figured that much out, but it doesn't work. With tail manuals I just have to bend my back knee and lean back a bit. I try doing that forward and nothing good ever happens.


That's because you're facing downhill, and when leaning forward to a nose-manual in that direction you're at a much greater angle than when doing a manual, which is why it's uncomfortable. 

I've been having the same issue. What you need to work on is getting comfortable with looking forward during a nose-manual. Practice this more on flat terrain like you have been already, and then start out in motion on the least-steep slope you can find. *It's really just about getting used to it, that's all.* Although yeah, it really is awkward at first. 

Interestingly, I learned to manual from having to lean back so much to stay afloat in pow with my old board, and I was surprised recently to find I could actually steer in a tail-manual on groomed terrain like I did in the pow (good edge hold) This isn't really related, but I just though this thread would be a good place to talk about it.


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

What helped me was a small olli into the nose press, I could tail press no prob but could never get the tail up and on the nose till a friend told me to olli into it, just a slight back n forth rock of the board. Still got work to do on it but I can at least get the tail off the ground.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

What's the angle on your front foot? When I had my stance at +18/-18 (tried it out for shits and giggles) My balance when pressing anything was way off and I'd nose manual for a bit then tip over. Something that you could try is leaning forward and grabbing hold of your nose and leaning on your toes a bit more.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea nose manual on a skate or nose press on a board these things are not easy and there is usually a pretty small area of balance that you have to be pretty good at.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

If you are falling forward it is probably because you are leaning too much with your upper body. It is more about moving your hips and lower body weight foward. While keeping your back up straight.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

This is one of my favorite things to do on a box. Definitely ollie into it and practice lots on flatground. One of the keys is body position, reach your back hand out over your tail and your front hand down towards your nose or out over your nose, this will keep you nice and straight and balanced, you don't have to lean crazy forward, just have all your weight over your front foot and it helps to straighten out your back leg a bit. When you get to the end push forward with your front foot to nollie out. Its less about leaning forward then it is lifting your tail.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Casual said:


> Its less about leaning forward then it is lifting your tail.


Actually, it's really more about the proper position. If you're doing it right, the board will naturally flex itself up without you ever having to lift your leg. Now of course, you can pull it up if you're trying to get it a mile high, but you are more prone to falling, since at that point, you've killed your proper form.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I find it helps not to look directly down at the board. Look up ahead of you. Also make sure your shoulders are parallel with your board.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Some say the style looks lame but I reach forward with my left hand (ride regs) and that seems to help me get more weight forward without going over the bars. Switch I do just like fakie 5-0.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

aiidoneus said:


> If you are falling forward it is probably because you are leaning too much with your upper body. It is more about moving your hips and lower body weight foward. While keeping your back up straight.


That...



NWBoarder said:


> Actually, it's really more about the proper position. If you're doing it right, the board will naturally flex itself up without you ever having to lift your leg. Now of course, you can pull it up if you're trying to get it a mile high, but you are more prone to falling, since at that point, you've killed your proper form.


...and that.



Casual said:


> This is one of my favorite things to do on a box. Definitely ollie into it and practice lots on flatground. One of the keys is body position, reach your back hand out over your tail and your front hand down towards your nose or out over your nose, this will keep you nice and straight and balanced, you don't have to lean crazy forward, just have all your weight over your front foot and it helps to straighten out your back leg a bit. When you get to the end push forward with your front foot to nollie out. Its less about leaning forward then it is lifting your tail.


Not so much this.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Funny how I stated the same shit. Reach forward with your hand, said its about body position and to keep the back leg straight and when others say it you agree with it lol... I said the same thing as everyone else. The only thing different I said was you can lift your back foot a bit, which a ton of guys do for style, guess that comes from a skate background where you learn balance.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Casual said:


> Funny how I stated the same shit. Reach forward with your hand, said its about body position and to keep the back leg straight and when others say it you agree with it lol... I said the same thing as everyone else. The only thing different I said was you can lift your back foot a bit, which a ton of guys do for style, guess that comes from a skate background where you learn balance.


It's a cruel world, Casual. I thought your advice was pretty good- it's what I've been doing to learn to nose manual and it's been working pretty good so far. 
I'll focus on making it look good to other people *later* when I've actually learned to do it (NWBoarder!) :eusa_clap:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Gdog42 said:


> It's a cruel world, Casual. I thought your advice was pretty good- it's what I've been doing to learn to nose manual and it's been working pretty good so far.
> I'll focus on making it look good to other people *later* when I've actually learned to do it (NWBoarder!) :eusa_clap:


Hey man, learn it however you want, it won't hurt my feelings any. Just know that one way is proper, and the other isn't. Try it out, see how it feels. Do one with just pulling a leg up and then do one with actually shifting your hips over the front of the board while really getting a good front knee bend and then come tell me which way feels more in control.  Casual, I've skated just about my whole life. Balance can be learned on a snowboard as well. I wasn't saying you were wrong, I was just pointing out that it really is more about balance than pulling a leg up. The way you stated at the end would lead someone to believe that all they have to do is pull up a foot to be in a press. That's why I only quoted that one part. The rest of your advice was fairly solid.


----------

